# KRAKEN (Chop Shop)



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 24, 2020)

First build posted here.
I had a strange feeling building this one, as I’m actually friends with the people at Fairfield Circuitry, as they are in my hometown of Hull. I actually have their Modèle B (which is the always on version of the Barbershop Millenium) and Meet Maude on my board. But I also know that Guillaume is pretty open with his design, and I actually added trimpots instead of the 8K2 and 9K1 resistors after a comment he made on his circuit on the Guitar FX Layout blog, with which you can tweak the distortion character (also, I have no clue how to bias JFet…).

This is actually my second build (completed today), but the first I boxed, as I still have a coat or two of clear coat for my first build enclosure.
As a good newbie, I did some mistakes that I hope not to emulate in the future (like soldering the angled headers on the smd JFet boards the wrong way, or cutting wires too short…).
My soldering still need some improving, but it’s been fun and I’m eager to get better.
Also, as it had more cramped components than my first build, I will definitely need a better iron (and more precise tips) for what’s next.

Many thanks to everybody on the forum, as I picked up insight and tips in a lot of places, and additional thanks to Jovi Bon Kenobi for the build guide that’s been more than helpful.
I had some troubles in the last couple of weeks with my waterslide decal, but ‘m pretty happy with the result.
The awesome artwork choice is courtesy of my friend for whom I built this one.


----------



## Gordo (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow, very sharp build, that graphic looks terrific!


----------



## Mcknib (Jul 25, 2020)

Great looking build really nice


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nice build ! I would have never guessed that it's only your second one! I need to get a board and try it out, I made a calamity fuzz (unpleasant surprise clone) a couple of weeks ago and I reeeeeeally love it, probably one of my favorite builds of the year !


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 25, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Nice build ! I would have never guessed that it's only your second one! I need to get a board and try it out, I made a calamity fuzz (unpleasant surprise clone) a couple of weeks ago and I reeeeeeally love it, probably one of my favorite builds of the year !


Thanks!
Yes, the Unpleasant Surprise is a fun pedal! We need a Four Eyes Board, especially now that FC isn't producing it.


----------



## jjourard (Dec 8, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> View attachment 5613View attachment 5614
> 
> First build posted here.
> I had a strange feeling building this one, as I’m actually friends with the people at Fairfield Circuitry, as they are in my hometown of Hull. I actually have their Modèle B (which is the always on version of the Barbershop Millenium) and Meet Maude on my board. But I also know that Guillaume is pretty open with his design, and I actually added trimpots instead of the 8K2 and 9K1 resistors after a comment he made on his circuit on the Guitar FX Layout blog, with which you can tweak the distortion character (also, I have no clue how to bias JFet…).
> ...


What are those minimal open frame jacks you used?  I see them in builds but no idea where they come from!


----------



## Mcknib (Dec 8, 2021)

jjourard said:


> What are those minimal open frame jacks you used?  I see them in builds but no idea where they come from!


Lumberg KLBM3


----------

